# Price check: Marshall 5010 amp?



## alldz (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi
I have a Marshall 5010 amp (circa 1989) (EDIT: It's a 30 watt amp, per the 3rd picture of the spec tag on the back). 

A few of the knobs are scratchy (need contact cleaner?) but it works and sounds great. 

What would be a reasonable price to ask for it?

Thanks, Aldo

Here are some pictures:



















http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e307/alldz/Marshall/5010005.jpg


----------



## alldz (Jun 28, 2006)

**** Back From The Dead! ****

Is there no love for old Marshalls here??? :sport-smiley-002:

I still have this if anyone is interested ... :banana:


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

I just bought an older one (no headphone out jack/vertical inputs). It's in my office. The store had it on their web page for 250$. But they charged me 129$ plus tax (the sticker price on the amp).

I've got an older 16 ohm rola speaker in mine.

They seem to be priced between 200-250$.

A very good sounding amp btw!

A friend of mine might be interested in your amp.

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

you get those between 150$ to 175$ around here. Pretty common amps but still sounds good.


----------



## alldz (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys!

55jr, I PM'd you about your message. :smile:


----------

